# Canon vs Nikon overall



## jamesino (Dec 20, 2007)

Improving on my previous question, in digital photography, which company has the slight edge over the other? Taking into account the camera bodies, lenses, etc...

Thanks.


----------



## JDS (Dec 20, 2007)

I think most who are honest will say neither really.  They are both of very high quality, lens selection is comparable and the end result is also very comparable.

I've personally always liked Canon, but at this point I have no particular features or anything that is 'better' than Nikon to back my preference.


----------



## smcaskil (Dec 20, 2007)

Here are some links to previous discussions.

Canon vs Nikon lenses


Nikon D40 vs Canon xti

Nikon or Canon

You will probably find based on those posts and the replies you get here that is it, as one poster put it, it is like the difference between Chevy and Ford.  To each his own.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree.  The companies are very close in most terms...with one being better on some fronts but not others.  For the most part, every new model that comes out, is better than the competition...so it's back and forth.

I would have said that Canon was clearly ahead, at the professional level anyway...up until the last few months...but Nikon finally released some full frame DLSRs.

Comparing them, head to head, in an overall sort of way...is just a waste of time.

If you want to compare them, I suggest that you do it with the cameras in your hands.  The layout and controls will be different and the one that fits *you* best, might be your best option.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 20, 2007)

jamesino said:


> Improving on my previous question, in digital photography, which company has the slight edge over the other? Taking into account the camera bodies, lenses, etc...
> 
> Thanks.



there is no answer to this ... usually whichever company released the most recent camera body, in that snapshot moment is leading with respect to the body. and with lenses you really have to comapre two particular lenses, you cannot compare two whole sets of lenses. both companies sell crap lenses and some fairly good lenses. Neither of them does do miracles either.

Also, if you try to compare, it really depends on what you shoot and how you shoot. what is good for one style is bad for the other.


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 20, 2007)

I shoot Canon, but I like Nikon also.
They're both great systems, and if I could afford it, I'd have a full set of both.  Not because it's necessary (since one is lacking), but because they are both awesome systems.

If you choose one over another, you probably aren't going to be missing out on too much.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't there this is a clear, definitive winner between Canon and Nikon. Not that long ago, Canon had an edge with speed, but with the D3 and D300, Nikon is pretty quick now too. And, Canon has that 21 megapixel dSLR, so if you're going for resolution, Canon is the clear winner. Overall though, to get a winner, you'd have to go specific body vs. body. XTi versus D80, 40D versus D300, you get the idea.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh now there you are, now you take the crown for both the most pointless and the second most pointless thread on this forum. And with only 3 posts.

Now you're first post was actually a useful one.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 21, 2007)

asking such a question shows one has no understanding of photography / cameras / equipment (yet). But we cannot blame someone for not knowing. We can only blame someone for not wanting to learn maybe


----------

